# Beetlejuice & Lydia costumes (plus zombies)



## Acid PopTart

Here I am as Beetlejuice and my best mate, Jody aka DJ Lydia Beatz (get it, haha!) as the gorgeous Lydia Deetz! These were actually our second night costumes that we wore for the club night Rue Morgue which she was a DJ at. The night before was the much more labour intensive costume that I embarked on, my re-imagined Bride of Frankenstein. I'm still sorting through those photos to be posted soon, promise.

For right now, here I am in my yes, hand painted suit which took a lot longer than I expected. No matter what we tried, the lines would bleed resulting in having to hand paint to get precise stripes. Damion took over that duty for me thankfully while I worked on my Bride costume.

Wig is from one of my wholesale wig suppliers (I style and make a lot of wigs) that I styled and make up is just shadows from my basic kit, hair glue (I ran out of latex, last minute!) and toilet paper and flour for more texture around the hairline. Suit jacket and pants were all white and found for under $10 at a thrift store. Jody found her dress months ago at a thrift store and bought it knowing she'd need it but not knowing we'd be doing Beetlejuice and Lydia later! Her hair is a combination of hair wefts and a wig that she styled. (Her hair is bright red underneath.)

Hope everyone had a rockin' Halloween, I am still recovering!!!!!


----------



## Acid PopTart

*Oh here's the zombies*

I forgot I could only post 5 images..... so here's some zombie pics from when we went out to some club night a few weeks ago. Since Michael (the one holding me) and I were still greatly involved in our labour intensive costumes (he was Jacob Marley), we opted for something a bit easier for us and also allowed us to drink. 

So zombies! You know the basic; latex, toilet paper, some eye shadow, blood, vodka, sangria...... there was a lot o' drinking that night. Miracle I got the make up on my face.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

damn! that was freaking amazing!


----------



## tcass01

Totally Cool!


----------



## Spooky1

The costumes and makeup look wonderful.


----------



## DeathTouch

Holly cow!!!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

Awesome! My sister was Lydia this year, her costume was based off the cartoon one though, and she made me sew up a spiderweb poncho!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very nice!


----------



## Acid PopTart

Thank you all so much for the kind comments - it was a really fun costume and made extra fun when you have your best mate as your counterpart.



Draik41895 said:


> Awesome! My sister was Lydia this year, her costume was based off the cartoon one though, and she made me sew up a spiderweb poncho!


That sounds awesome! I saw a really great cosplay of the animated Lydia right down to her make up and hair!


----------



## nixie

Love it!


----------



## Acid PopTart

nixie said:


> Love it!


Thanks dear, we just entered it into a little online contest, hopefully we'll win!


----------



## fritz42_male

Good luck. You really put a lot of effort and skill into your work. Wish I was as creative.

The contacts reaaly do add the finishing touch.


----------



## dubbax3

Nice job on the suit and wig. The makeup is perfect! This is one of costumes I really want to tackle some day. Again, amazing work!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Acid, as usual, "You Bring It"! Fantastic as Beetlejuice and likewise as a Zombie, but the whole Zombie group is AMAZING! I love the look!


----------



## Acid PopTart

fritz42_male said:


> Good luck. You really put a lot of effort and skill into your work. Wish I was as creative.
> 
> The contacts reaaly do add the finishing touch.


Pffft, I bet you are! We all have our specialities, I suspect my involvement in the theatre, comics, modeling and the goth scene is what has helped hone my costuming ability.

The contacts are very unnerving for a lot of people, so I try to use them a lot! 



dubbax3 said:


> Nice job on the suit and wig. The makeup is perfect! This is one of costumes I really want to tackle some day. Again, amazing work!


Oh thank you! I see the make up being done wrong a lot, and it's not that hard to do with a little time, I think the secret is people forget there's a lot of green in his make up around the scalp and even his mouth, using a few different shades plus some yellow really gives it depth and I think finishes the look! Also some liquid latex and toilet paper gives the right texture. Good luck, I bet you'll look FABULOUS!!!!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Acid, as usual, "You Bring It"! Fantastic as Beetlejuice and likewise as a Zombie, but the whole Zombie group is AMAZING! I love the look!


Hahaha, well thank you kindly luv!!!! I think a zombie group can be super effective, especially if you're doing it as a sort of theme, like we were a bunch of ******** and I wanted to focus more on the putrid aspect of the zombies versus covering myself with a bunch of blood. Although we did use blood, but hopefully not in super copious amounts.


----------

